# Paph. Lowii care



## Tanner. C (May 5, 2017)

I got one in spike and it is my first multiflorial! (Besides a Rainsgreen Sandy hawk seedling) just curious if lowii need more light like most multi's and if u should water as often as my typical maudiae types (that being twice a week one heavy watering and one small watering) 

Thank you for any advice


----------

